# Nervous Bird



## VO1GXG (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi.

I am new to the fourm and i am new to owning a Cockatiel. I've owned several Finches before and i currently have a Zebra Finch.

A local pet store chain is going out of business and they had one animal left a very nervous Cockatiel. I could not resist buying him ( he was on sale to boot! $40 from $189!) So i've got him home here now for a month and i have been nervous about trying to tame him. He is very nervous, constantly shaking and hissing when people are in the room. However when no one is in the room he will whistle and squawk. Today i've decided to start getting him use to my hand in his cage by placing my hands in his cage for 15 mins at a time 3 times a day. Any hints with dealing with very nervous birds i would appreciate it.

Thanks
Matthew & OSCAR


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Firstly, it would be a good idea to get his wings clipped (have them clipped by an experienced person) it will help with the bonding process.

Whenever approaching or dealing with cockatiels, act calmly and quietly. Fast movements and loud noises alert the bird and make it nervous. Do not approach a cockatiel unexpectedly with quick movements as this will scare it. 

Taming a cockatiel has to be done patiently. We can conduct the taming process at least two or three short session everyday. You have to be reminded that each individual bird is different and their ability and speed to learn is different in each individual bird. Therefore some bird will learn faster than other birds. However, taming pet bird birds can't be rushed, it should be done slowly based on the birds readiness. One more thing to remember is we shouldn't use glove to handle or during this taming process as it will make the bird not comfortable and some will afraid of the glove.

When your bird is comfortable with you being near his cage and responds to you by getting close to the side of the cage you are near, it is time to introduce him to your hand.

Offer him a small piece of millet or a broken sunflower seed but do not try to touch him if he moves away from your hand. Hold your hand in the cage doing nothing, just to get him used to your hand. He will start to realize that the hand will not hurt him.

Once he starts eating out of your hand(s) keep doing that for a week or so just to make sure he's completely used to your hands. Once you've done that you can try the step up command - this is done by placing your finger at the top of his legs gently and very slowly and say 'step up' or 'up' - if he gets nippy you can use a perch instead of your finger, then later on try getting him to step up onto your finger again. Also lots of praise and rewards when he's doing a good job!

Be patient with your cockatiel. He may need time to get used to new things and new people. Observe your cockatiel. You will then become accustomed to their behavior patterns and see their personality develop. Cockatiels can become lovable, tame and trusting companions.

One other thing: A busy bird is a happy bird. Provide lots of toys and things to chew. Rearranging the inside of the cage and rotating toys keeps cockatiels alert. The same perch arrangement and toys can lead to boredom. New things are appreciated.

Good luck and congrats on your new 'tiel - he will be a loveable little thing in no time!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a video I like  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-magazines/bird-talk/2009-june/taming-of-tiel.aspx Hope this helps


----------

